# Boys and their weird toys



## Jillaroo (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## That Guy (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 1, 2013)

Love the prepacked coffin dragster.


----------



## Jillaroo (Sep 1, 2013)

_It would get you to the burial in next to no time Di_


----------



## That Guy (Sep 1, 2013)




----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 1, 2013)

It's proof positive that people have more money than brains isn't it? :lofl:


----------



## That Guy (Sep 1, 2013)

Diwundrin said:


> It's proof positive that people have more money than brains isn't it? :lofl:



Read awhile ago about some Australian gazillionaire who plans to recreate the Titanic . . . ???  Why?  Because he can?  Will he also sink the damned thing?  THAT would be a statement...    What a colossal waste of money.


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 2, 2013)

That'd be our Clive! 
 Sitting down?.... he's running for Parliarment this election, with the stated intention of being Prime Minister.  He'll even get a few votes. Some of his ideas hold water but you can't run a Country on a couple of ideas.

Like most of us he doesn't like any of the political Parties around now so he started his own.  I'm not sure but it may be more than coincidence that it's called the Palmer United Party. PUP for short.....  there's an old saying here that if you're being offered a dodgy deal you're "being sold a pup."
Bears thinking about. 



He's a multi of course. Mining magnate of which we have a few, all in their way intriguing characters.  He's not as silly as he looks and sounds though.  You don't get that rich for being stupid, unless you're in the entertainment industry.

That Titanic thing has people wanting to book on it off the blueprints.  It'll be for 5 star high rollers only and will pull all those with the money, but not the bravery, to book on a spaceflight.  It's not your island cruise ship deal, this will cost the average house for dinner with the Captain.  

The main bone of contention about it is that he's getting it built in China.  We simply don't have the capacity to build ships like that any more... which is his point of wanting to be PM to fix that little shortcoming...  mmmm  bit convoluted but he has a point.  Although there are a lot of priorities ahead of a shipyard that need fixing.

He's thinking of building a Jurassic Park too.  Just what we need, more dinosaurs.



Still and all,  we do need those larger than life characters around to keep the real world in perspective don't we?


----------



## dbeyat45 (Sep 2, 2013)

Damn you Diwundrin !!  I was just starting to think about what to write about Clive ..... I think you've covered it.    :lofl:


----------



## Diwundrin (Sep 2, 2013)

Sorry DB, didn't think you'd find anything odd about Clive, he grew up in Queensland and we suspect that you're all troppo up there. Especially the politicians. 


Remember the good old days of the White Shoe Brigade on the Gold Coast?  Heady days. 



Here's a piccy of Clive, despite his all his money and odd behaviour he can't be accused of being sartorially flamboyant.


----------



## Katybug (Sep 2, 2013)

That Guy said:


>




*All the pix are very interesting, but this is my favorite....WOW!!
*


----------



## That Guy (Sep 2, 2013)

You GO, Clive; King of the Squirrels!


----------



## Diwundrin (Oct 3, 2013)

He's in !!  Titanic Clive won a seat in the Senate.  They've been doing recounts for weeks but finally, he's won it. By 7 votes out of thousands.  
It gets better.... he formed his own Party and ran candidates in almost all electorates and two others in his Party got in too.

He now has a chance of being the balance of power in the Senate.   Things could get really, really interesting.

  Oh, and they've stopped laughing about him.


----------

